# cect p168 internet conection



## sam58 (Apr 11, 2008)

have bought cect p168 from china , having problem conecting to internet via orange network , i live in the uk , which if any network is best to use in the uk i.e would it be best to transfer to another network i.e t-mobile works in the usa , looking for help


----------



## sonicdigitals (May 14, 2008)

cect p168 is a tri-band phone, supports 900/1800/1900 HZ, and are you using orange 3G plan ?


----------

